
A Spoon That Shakes to Counteract Hand Tremors (2014) - gballan
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2014/05/13/310399325/a-spoon-that-shakes-to-counteract-hand-tremors
======
mc32
This reminds me of a product I saw linked in HN, at least once, but I think it
deserves a mention since it serves some of the same audience:

[https://www.steadymouse.com/](https://www.steadymouse.com/)

Disclosure: I have no relationship with the dev, just think it could be useful
for some folks. I almost recommended it to a colleague before thinking better
if it since it would infringe on them.

~~~
femto
Also the Emma Watch [1]. Mechanically it's related to the spoon, but simpler
in that it just generates white noise rather than trying to explicitly counter
the tremors. The theory is that Parkinsons causes the brain-muscle feedback
loop to overshoot and the white noise eases the overshoot.

[1] [https://parkinsonsdisease.net/news/emma-watch-wearable-
devic...](https://parkinsonsdisease.net/news/emma-watch-wearable-device-
tremors/)

------
wlesieutre
It's a pretty great use of technology! The article is about Liftware's first
device (now called Liftware Steady), also see their Liftware Level!

[https://www.liftware.com/steady/](https://www.liftware.com/steady/)

[https://www.liftware.com/level/](https://www.liftware.com/level/)

~~~
snazz
The extra attachments aren’t cheap (and feel like they should be included in
the starter pack or at least the customer should be able to choose their one
attachment) but I’m sure that being able to feed yourself again would make
almost any price worth it for the people who suffer from the various
conditions that result in a tremor.

------
bmogen
I bought the spoon set for my aunt after meeting the founders at a senior
living conference in 2014. She's used it daily since then and loves it. Sad
that something so clearly useful for huge populations is not covered by
Medicare at all.

------
spike021
I have Essential Tremors, and have since I was in... middle school maybe? The
tremors aren't to the extent where I'd need a device like this but seeing as
my grandfather could've benefited for years I suppose it's good to see that
the tech will exist later when mine inevitably get worse, unless some other
medical procedure or medicine can help.

~~~
ridgeguy
Me too. Mine is to the point that I no longer order soup in a restaurant.

Looking into Liftware's products tomorrow.

------
foreigner
This is wonderful use of technology but I wonder if it couldn't be done
without electronics? Something like the Steadicam.

~~~
radarsat1
Doesn't steadicam work because it has a huge added hanging mass pendulum? I'm
not sure that would be senior citizen friendly.

------
jamisteven
I bought one of these for my neighbor a year back, ill say that it was a hell
of a hard time finding it online when I didnt know what to search for. It
seems if they did some better marketing, SEO, listings on Amazon etc they
would be common place for elderly people.

------
unexpected
These guys sold their company to Google!

